# التدفقات النقدية وتعثر المشاريع



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*التدفقات النقدية وتعثر المشاريع*

د. فيصل بن الفديع الشريف
يعتمد نجاح إدارة أي مشروع على التوازن في التدفقات النقدية الخاصة به وحسن إدارة السيولة. وعندما يحتاج المالك إلى المشروع فإنه يدفع في سبيل تنفيذه قيمة العقد حسب تقدم الإنجار واعتماد المشرف. والمقاول المُنفذ ليس مطلوباً منه أن يقوم بتمويل المشروع، ولذلك يجب أن يحصل على مستحقاته بسرعة وبانتظام حتى يتمكن من تمويل عمليات المشروع. ويعتبر التأخر في صرف مستحقات المقاولين، وبذلك نقص التدفقات النقدية الواردة، سبباً رئيسا في تأخير المشاريع وربما تعثرها، كما أن التدفقات النقدية الصادرة ترهق المقاول إذا لم يكن فيها توازن مع التدفقات النقدية الواردة، وتوافر السيولة يدعم مدير المشروع لاتخاذ قرارات جريئة تركز على تفادي المخاطر، والصرف المبكر على الأعمال لتسليم المشروع في وقته المحدد. كما تعتبر عاملاً في تخفيض تكاليف المشروع، وبذلك زيادة ربحيته، وتُمكن التدفقات النقدية الإيجابية مدير المشروع من تغطية المشكلات العارضة لتجاوزها والتأكد من عدم تأثيرها في جدول أعمال المشروع. في الوقت الذي تؤثر فيه التدفقات النقدية السالبة بالسلب في المشروع بداية من تأخره عن الجدول الزمني لعدم قدرة المقاول على الصرف على بنود وأعمال المشروع، وزيادة التكاليف المتعلقة بالمشروع، وتضاعف المشكلات المتعلقة به، إضافة إلى الإحباط الذي يُصيب العاملين فيه، وبالتالي عدم رضا أطراف العقد وتأثر أصحاب المصالح بكل هذا. 


ينتج نقص السيولة من عدم التوازن في المصروفات والإيرادات الخاصة بالمشروع، أي زيادة المصروف على المشروع عن المتحقق من إيراداته، وبالتالي يضطر المقاول إلى الصرف على المشروع إما من إيرادات مشاريع أخرى، وبذلك تتأثر جميع المشاريع التي لديه، وإما بالاستدانة لتمويل المشروع من المؤسسات التمويلية أو من أي جهات أخرى. كما أن ضعف الإدارة المالية عند المقاولين وعدم تمكنهم من إدارة التدفقات النقدية لمجموعة المشاريع التي لديهم يضعهم في حرج العلاقة مع أطراف العقد أو حتى مع المؤسسات التمويلية التي تدعمهم، حيث لا يتم التقدم بطلب رفع المستخلصات الخاصة بكل المشاريع بشكل منتظم، وتُستخدم التدفقات النقدية الواردة من مشروع أو مشروعين أو حتى عدة مشاريع في تغطية مصاريف كل المشاريع ومصاريف الشركة الإدارية الأخرى، وهي معادلة غير موزونة مصيرها الفشل مع الوقت. وربما يكون عدم تأهيل مديري المشاريع في النواحي المالية سببا في ضعف الإدارة المالية لدى المقاولين بشكل عام. كما أن هناك أسبابا تتعلق بالعقود والإشراف وصرف المستخلصات، فالصيغة المعتمدة حاليا لعقد الأشغال العامة لا تحترم التدفقات النقدية من الناحية التطبيقية، فما تدعو إليه العقود من تقديم مستخلص واحد على الأقل بشكل شهري لا يوافقه الإشراف ولا يعتمده، وما يعتمده الإشراف لا تأخذ به الإجراءات المالية طويلة المدى التي يتعرض لها المستخلص، والواقع يؤكد على وجود خلل كبير في كيفية اعتماد وصرف المستخلصات مما يؤدي إلى تأخيرها بالأشهر. في الوقت الذي توصد فيه الأبواب أمام المقاولين عندما يحتاجون إلى من يقوم بتمويل مشاريعهم، ويؤدي تأخر صرف المستخلصات وقصور المصادر التمويلية إلى خلل التدفقات النقدية وعدم توازنها، وبالتالي تأثيرها السلبي في المشروع. والحل ربما يكون في صرامة الإجراءات فيما يتعلق بالحد من تأخر صرف مستحقات المقاولين، ورفع مستوى ثقافة أطراف العقد ومديري المشاريع بالذات بالإدارة المالية للمشاريع سواء فيما يتعلق بتقدير التكاليف أو بالتدفقات النقدية أو بكيفية التحكم المالي بالتوافق مع الجداول الزمنية.


تم نشر هذا الموضوع في صحيفة الاقتصادية العدد 6641 الصادر يوم السبت 22 محرم 1433 الموافق 17 ديسمبر 2011 ،، يمكن مراجعته على الرابط:



http://www2.aleqt.com/2011/12/17/article_607696.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تأخر التدفق النقدي للمشروع يؤثر سلبياً على إنجاز المشروع وقد نصت لائحة العقود الإدارية الليبية رقم 563 لسنة 2007م على الآتي:

1.	في العقود الإدارية التي تخضع مستحقاتها للمصادقة قبل الصرف من غير الجهة المتعاقدة ، يتعين على الجهة المتعاقدة إحالة المستخلصات إلى الجهة المختصة بالمصادقة خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ إستلامها.
2.	إذ تأخر صرف مستحقات المقاول بعد إنقضاء مدة ستة أسابيع من تاريخ إستلام الجهة المتعاقدة للمستخلص المقدم للمقاول ، يكون للمقاول حق تعويض بواقع نسبة 0.25 % (خمسة وعشرين من المائة بالمائة )من قيمة لمستحقات المتأخرة عن كل أسبوع أو جزء منه ، وبما لا يتجاوز في جميع الأحوال نسبة الفائدة المعتمدة من مصرف ليبيا المركزي على تلك المستحقات المتأخرة.
3.	في حالة إرجاع المستحقات بملاحظات –يجب تصحيحها – إلى الجهة المتعاقدة من أية جهة عامة يكون من اختصاصها المصادقة على الصرف ويبدأ الميعاد المشار إليه في الفقرة(2) من هذه المادة من تاريخ إستيفاء طرفي التعاقد لتلك الملاحظات ، ويجب على الجهة العامة وضع ملاحظاتها مرة واحدة، ولا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال رد المستخلص بملاحظات جديدة لم ترد بمذكرة الملاحظات الأولي.
4.	في العقود الإدارية التي لا يخضع فيها الصرف للمصادقة المسبقة من غير الجهة المتعاقدة يكون التعويض عن التأخير في صرف المستحقات للمقاول بنفس النسبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة رقم (2) من هذه المادة بعد إنقضاء أسبوعين من تاريخ إستلام الجهة المتعاقدة للمستخلص المقدم من المقاول.
5.	تقع مسئولية سداد قيمة التعويض المشار إليها في هذه المادة على جهة عامة مختصة بالنظر في المستخلص قبل سداده تكون سبباً في التأخير بدون مسوغ مشروع بعد المدة المحددة في الفقرات (2-3-4) من هذه المادة ، وإذا كان اليوم الأخير من الميعاد المحدد بالفقرات المذكورة آنفاً أو الأيام التي تليه عطلة رسمية يعتبر اليوم التالي لنهاية العطلة بدء سريان غرامة التأخير.
في الحالات المذكورة في هذه المادة يتعين المقاول التقدم بالمطالبة عن التعويض عن التأخير في صرف مستحقاته خلال فترة العقد إلا سقط حقه في المطالبة عن التعويض، وفي جميع الأحوال يسقط حقه في المطالبة بالتعويض إعتباراً من تاريخ أخطاره كتابياً بإستلام قيمة المستخلص.

رغم هذه اللائحة تأخر صرف مستخلصات المقاول مازال مستمر وقد يعود السبب إلى المقاول نفسه وتجنبه للمطالبة بالتعويض مخاوفة أن يتم معاملته بطريقة أكثر صرامة. من ناحية أخرى لا يطالب طاقم الإشراف للمالك بتعجيل صرف مستحقات المقاول تجنباً لتساؤلات الإدارة المالية وإدارة المراجعة الداخلية التي قد تشكك في نوايا طاقم الأشراف.

لتفادي تأخير صرف المستحقات ووضع ملاحظات من الإدارات المختصة يجب وضع آلية واضحة متكاملة للمستخلصات مع النمذجة أو الميكنة لتسريع الإجراءات.

بارك الله بك د.فيصل وأتمنى المزيد من مثل هذه المواضيع.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكما و بارك الله فيكما

فيه زملاء هنا لديهم خبرة كبيرة و لا أدري لماذا لا يشاركون في هذه المواضيع المهمة


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة 

و سنعاود المرور و المشاركة ان شاء الله

و ندعو جميع الزملاء للمشاركة و ابداء ما لديهم من معلومات

كل الشكر و التقدير للاخوة المشاركين


----------



## م وليد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع واتمنى ادراج اكثر للتشريعات في اكثر البلدان وأخص بالذكر السعودية ودول الخليج وكل مايتعلق بتأخير المستخلصات لأن المشكلة حاليا تشكل حيزا كبيرا في موضوع سقوط وانهيار المؤسسات وتأخير المشروعات *


----------



## شرشار (19 أبريل 2012)

ماهي اهم اسباب فشل المشاريع


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 أبريل 2012)

من أسباب فشل المشاريع
ضعف الإدارة
ضعف التمويل المتمثل في اعتماد الشركات على القروض من البنوك وتأخير صرف المستخلصات من المالك


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (8 مايو 2012)

*شكرا لكما و بارك الله فيكما*


----------



## land surveyor (12 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب 
​من أسباب فشل المشاريع
ضعف الإدارة
ضعف التمويل المتمثل في اعتماد الشركات على القروض من البنوك وتأخير صرف المستخلصات من المالك



كلامك صحيح جدا جدا


----------

